
WordPress and Docker Secure Product Demos (Saas) - denis_g
http://wpdemo.cloud/public/wpdemo-beta-release/
======
brudgers
Curious if WPDemo spins up a new container for each vistor.

~~~
denis_g
Yes it does. However, they are garbage collected after 5min of inactivity.

